# Yates Report



## TroutAngler86 (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm new to fishing Yates and I've caught some panfish and walleye there with #3 Rapala's and 1in mister twisters but I had no luck today. The Steelies arn't in. Can somebody give me some pointers to Yates like what to fish when?


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Hahahahahahaa, Ahhh, now thats funny, keep up the good work wackoangler, I also enjoyed your post replying to the 47 lb salmon


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

To answer your question, I would suggest anyone answer in a PM (private message) that we can can avoid the fiasco that posts about the clinton normally turn into. I know a little bit about that stream myself so i'll try to throw something together for ya tomorrow.

steve


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I'll send you one as well(in the morning :gaga: )
I'm not a pro,but have fished it with some sucess.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

I deleted a lot of crap from this thread, if this continues with anything but reports or advice I will close it.


----------



## TroutAngler86 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks to people who will help me with my question


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

care to forward some of it to me?? i've only fished it a few times...


----------



## 4seasrob (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm also new to the area and a little help from someone would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr. UglyStick (Feb 13, 2004)

I'll take some info. as well please!


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

Dont over complicate this you guys. Go out and give it a shot. This is not exactly the time of year to ask others for info. If they are getting out in the brutal cold and hitting fish they definitely wont be sharing info with those of us who are at home not doing our homework. Get out a map and find the access points and see what you can do. Trust me, there are not many fish but good luck.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I agree with downriver steel on this one.Dont rely on others for info.Find the the access spots and hit the river looking for holes you know that might hold fish.If you know how to read trout water like the eddies,back currents and undercuts,holes below riffles etc with the proper baits depending on you fish maybe you will get lucky and catch an elusive winter clinton river steelhead.Good luck


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Try chartruse or pink steelhead jigs, tipped with a wax worm under a float.

Marc


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

If you catch one please pratice catch and release and bring it north and release it in the Mill Creek or Belle River:evilsmile


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

WILDCATWICK said:


> If you catch one please pratice catch and release and bring it north and release it in the Mill Creek or Belle River:evilsmile


No bring it to my place I will eat it:evil:


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Im going to give it a shot in the morning. Its suposed to be nice in the morning,its not even really that cold tonight so it should be a great day on the river if I catch any or not.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Take a look at the devestation the land adjacent the river on your way up that I mentioned on the other thread about this river.Good luck fishing the water is probaly running fast.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

You may be right about the river running fast because or the melting snow run offs? 
I will take a walk down the old tracks towards where your talking about to see how close to the river they are and if its causing any disturbance towards the river. I'll post my findings.


----------

